# New model boat club



## Bruce Buchanan (May 5, 2007)

A meeting is to be held on Saturday March !st 2008 at 11am within the Scottish Fisheries Museum Anstruther Fife. The purpose of this meeting is to start a new model boat club with monthly meetings held in the museum. Modellers of all type of boats, built of any material ie Wood, Metal, plastic or card are welcome to come along.
Bruce Buchanan.


----------



## Bruce Buchanan (May 5, 2007)

*Up date on Club*

Next meeting of this new model boat club will be held in Scottish Fisheries Museum Anstruther Fife on 15th March at 11am. All welcome.
Bruce B.


----------

